# برنامج الرعاية المسئولة للشركات الكيماوية



## يا الغالي (14 سبتمبر 2011)

من السنة الماضية 2010، فكثير من يشتغل في شركات البتروكيماويات والكيماويات في الخليج يسمع عن برنامج الرعاية المسؤولة... بالرغم تأسيس برنامج الرعاية المسؤولة 1988 من قبل الاتحاد لمصنعي الكيماويات CMA في أمريكا،



فالأسئلة المهمة هنا:
- ما هو برنامج الرعاية المسئولة؟
- ما هي شهادة نظام إدارة الرعاية المسؤولة (RC14001) وكيف الحصول عليها؟



 


أعضاء في جيبكا

موقع: الاتحاد الخليجي لمصنعي البتروكيماويات والكيماويات (جيبكا)​​


----------



## يا الغالي (15 أغسطس 2016)

محاضرة في 





رابط تحميل المحاضرة 


​


----------



## يا الغالي (9 يونيو 2017)

مهمة لمهتمين بالبيئة واالرعاية المسئولة


----------

